# Betta and african dawarf frog



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

so im getting a ADF and im putting him with my betta is it ok if i have my water high with a good amount of space for air or do i have the water low for the ADF ??


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

They like it better low, but they should be alright with a "high" water level so long as there's not a really strong current. I just got two ADFs for my split 15 gallon. You can also check out the Guide to Proper ADF Care (







)


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

i can't click on it but how much water should i leave out ??


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

So long as there's a little for air above the water, it should be ok, especially if the tank is small. Like I said, I've got a 15 gallon and my ADFs are fine so far.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

as long as the tank's not deep enough that they can't reach the top in more than a "bound" or two they'll be fine. if you have an airstone in it you'll notice they like to ride the bubbles to the surface and then parachute back down.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Note to self: get an air stone and have fun watching


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

omg that sounds so much fun :3 i what a air stone now


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

They banned ADF at my petsmart -_- it's because the shipment caught a disease... The last time I saw a ADF at my petsmart was 3 days ago... and I went today to buy conditioner and they weren't there, so I asked the manager that left her office and asked her and she said that they sent them back... And that they won't be selling ADF for a few months.... That's my story!!!


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

really that sucks i was going 2 get one these week  i hope its not the same by where i live


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

It was probably the chytrid fungus. I heard Petsmart won't sell any frogs that have it, and if the whole shipment caught it, then its no wonder they would send it back. I don't know if Petco does the same thing. The person I talked to had no idea what the fungus was, and I know she knows her stuff


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

ok making sure nothing happens to liam :3


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats nice.... you must really care about liam


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

i really do


----------

